# how to boil and peel eggs ?



## Two Knots

After you boil the eggs immediately put them into cold water, then rattle them around until they crack - leave them in the water for several minutes - the water will seep through the egg and the shell and slip off easily.


----------



## Nik333

@Fix'n it - btw, Walmart sells packaged hard-boiled eggs, already shelled, for $0.98 for two, $1.98 for 6, in the deli section, in those cases to the side, near the produce, where the potato salad packages are.😊


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> @Fix'n it - btw, Walmart sells packaged hard-boiled eggs, already shelled, for $0.98 for two, $1.98 for 6, in the deli section, in those cases to the side, near the produce, where the potato salad packages are.😊


$1 for "2" peeled hb eggs ?


----------



## chandler48

Put your eggs in a pan with cold water. Turn the burner on high, add a pinch or two of baking soda, and bring to a boil. Let the eggs sit in the hot water for 10 minutes. Pour off the hot water and immerse the eggs in cold water (I boost mine with a little crushed ice). Something with the baking soda causes the shells to peel off easier.


----------



## Fix'n it

Two Knots said:


> After you boil the eggs immediately put them into cold water, then rattle them around until they crack - leave them in the water for several minutes - the water will seep through the egg and the shell and slip off easily.


thanx. we did the cold water thing, but didn't crack em up. do you think i can crack and soak them now ? been about 1/2 hour


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> $1 for "2" peeled hb eggs ?


Is that a lot?
$0.33 per egg with the bigger package.

If something is too much trouble, I find I don't do it.
(and I'm a Home Economist by education. Shameful.)


----------



## Fix'n it

the cold water, are we talking tap water, 70deg'ish = rinsed real good. or ice water ?


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> Is that a lot?
> $0.33 per egg with the bigger package.


i pay about $1 for a dozen.


----------



## Nealtw

Fix'n it said:


> i pay about $1 for a dozen.


Crack the shells, put them in water in the fridge if you don't have cold water.


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> thanx. we did the cold water thing, but didn't crack em up. do you think i can crack and soak them now ? been about 1/2 hour


No, it's the hot to sudden cold that makes them crack and the egg separate from the shell. Once they separate, it's not hard to make a crack!


----------



## Fix'n it

Nealtw said:


> Crack the shells, put them in water in the fridge if you don't have cold water.


i can have ice water, but i am asking if that is what is needed = perhaps the thermal shock is what does it, idk.


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> i pay about $1 for a dozen.


Yes, I know, but, you're paying a little more for the convenience of not having to crack them and deal with the shell. I eat more hard-boiled eggs this way. Your time is worth something.


----------



## ZTMAN

I just hit the egg against the side of the sink, roll it down the sink side with my palm until it cracks all the way around the egg. Peel it under running water and the shell usually comes off in two pieces.

I love hard boiled eggs. After reading this thread, just told the wife to start boiling some water.


----------



## Nik333

Here's some Science behind it -

"Since everything worked perfectly, we decided to see what it would take to produce an egg that peeled terribly. All we had to do was to start the eggs in cold water and then cook them for 10 minutes from the boil. We chilled them as usual by running cold water into the pan until the egg was cool to the touch. Trying to peel this egg was a disaster. Everything went wrong, just as we predicted. "









Easy peel hard-boiled eggs


Some people get frustrated when they can’t get the shell of their hard boiled eggs and we’ve done the experiments to tell you what actually works to make them peel easily. A lot has been writ…




foodscienceinstitute.com


----------



## Nik333

A viral hard-boiled egg thread!!! 🤣


@Fix'n it - 65 views in an hour!
You should do a Youtube video and make some money!😄


----------



## Fix'n it

ZTMAN said:


> I just hit the egg against the side of the sink, roll it down the sink side with my palm until it cracks all the way around the egg. Peel it under running water and the shell usually comes off in two pieces.
> 
> I love hard boiled eggs. After reading this thread, just told the wife to start boiling some water.


i have tried rolling. the thing is, it seems like every single little piece of shell is glued to the egg. and i know this isn't right


----------



## ZTMAN

Fix'n it said:


> i have tried rolling. the thing is, it seems like every single little piece of shell is glued to the egg. and i know this isn't right


Sounds like you are boiling them too long


----------



## Herring Impaired

I've been hard cooking eggs in my Instant Pot, they peel easy every time.....


----------



## Nealtw

Fix'n it said:


> i can have ice water, but i am asking if that is what is needed = perhaps the thermal shock is what does it, idk.


I think you want the egg to shrink which allows the water to get between the egg and the shell.


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> @Fix'n it - 65 views in an hour!
> You should do a Youtube video and make some money!😄


 i couldn't sell ice cubes in hell


----------



## Two Knots

Fix'n it said:


> thanx. we did the cold water thing, but didn't crack em up. do you think i can crack and soak them now ? been about 1/2 hour


oh yeah, just 5 - 10 minutes is enough in cold water, then rattle in pan to crack them - wait several minutes ( leaving them in the cold water after cracking ) and the shells should peel right off…then let me know how it works.


----------



## Fix'n it

Nealtw said:


> I think you want the egg to shrink which allows the water to get between the egg and the shell.


i have a few sitting in water now, in the fridge. but like ZT said, they may have been boiled to long. i will ask wife when she gets back.


----------



## Fix'n it

while we are on the subject, how long can HB eggs be ok in the fridge ? i don't like running the stove/oven when the AC is on, and its that season. so, when it cools off, like it is now, 66deg, i can make a bunch and have em when its hot out = AC on.


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> i couldn't sell ice cubes in hell


It could be a comedy skit? I'd watch!


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> It could be a comedy skit? I'd watch!


 i may be able to pull that one off


----------



## Fix'n it

i just "tried" peeling one that was soaking = put it back to soak more.


----------



## mathmonger

If I buy eggs for the purpose of boiling, they don't peel. If the eggs have been sitting around for awhile and I want to use them up before they expire, then they peel easily. There is a dramatic difference. 

Maybe steaming or baking soda or something could make fresh eggs work as well. Beats me. But the old egg thing just works.


----------



## ZTMAN

Wife just got done cooking me some. Put one in ice water, cracked it against the sink, rolled it , peeled like a banana.
Delicious.


----------



## Fix'n it

ZTMAN said:


> Wife just got done cooking me some. Put one in ice water, cracked it against the sink, rolled it , peeled like a banana.
> Delicious.


oh you just gotta rub it in, don't ya


----------



## Fix'n it

mathmonger said:


> If I buy eggs for the purpose of boiling, they don't peel. If the eggs have been sitting around for awhile and I want to use them up before they expire, then they peel easily. There is a dramatic difference.
> 
> Maybe steaming or baking soda or something could make fresh eggs work as well. Beats me. But the old egg thing just works.


ok, please define old.


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> i just "tried" peeling one that was soaking = put it back to soak more.


I belive it's the boiling hot to *sudden* cold that does it.


----------



## Nik333

"One of the most frequently quoted peeling tips is that old eggs are easier to peel than fresh ones. It turns out this particular tip has some truth!
Harold McGee in _On Food and Cooking_ explains that the white albumen in a fresh eggs has a low relatively low (ie, acidic) pH level. When cooked, these fresh egg whites bond more strongly to the inner shell membrane than it does to itself. As an egg sits in refrigeration for several days, the pH of the white albumen increases and the hard cooked eggs become much easier to peel.
If you get a sudden craving for egg salad and only have fresh eggs in the fridge, McGee suggests adding a half teaspoon of baking soda to the water to raise its pH and also cooking the eggs slightly longer to give the whites time to set firmly. The only downside is that this can make the eggs taste more sulfuric."
thekitchen.com


----------



## kwikfishron

I never knew this could get so complicated. I just do it the way Mom did.

Boil the eggs, when done set the pot in the sink and flood the pot with cold water for a couple of minutes (as far as I know the cold bath was just to get them cool enough to handle fast).

Smack the bottom of the egg on the counter FIRST, then smack the top and then roll the sides and peel in the sink with running water.

It's always worked for me (well 99% of the time).

The reason you want to crack the bottom first (so I've been told) is because there's an air pocket between the shell and the egg at the bottom. When you crack it at the bottom that air pocket helps to breach the membrane which is what you need for effortless peeling.



Nik333 said:


> The only downside is that this can make the eggs taste more sulfuric."


Yuck!


----------



## wallmaxx

My wife cooks 32 eggs at a time in the Insta-pot. Takes only a few minutes. Then she uses tongs to move them into ice water.
They peel easy and she stores them peeled in a Tupperware container for use through the week. She also deep fries bacon in beef tallow....then keeps that sorted into small-portion ziploc bags in the fridge.....mmmmmmmm....cold bacon is good!

Best to you on your keto diet. Carnivore (zero carbs) ended my diabetes and dropped serious weight for me. No bread, rice, or pasta sucks. But I'm having ribeye tonight and salmon or burgers on other nights.


----------



## Fix'n it

thanx for all the tips, duly noted.

keto, it does work, but, have to keep with it for it to work.


----------



## wallmaxx

Some people respond to vegan. Some to keto. Others to meat Mostly.

There are essential fatty acids and essential proteins, but no such essential carbs.
Carbs are delicious and totally fine, but for me, the cokes and burger life finally caught me.
Doc said metformin (liver killer) or change my diet, which he said most won’t.

I did, and my wife the fitness instructor has been the best at keeping me on track.

Check out Dr Eric Berg on YouTube. He’s where I got started.


----------



## Nik333

wallmaxx said:


> There are essential fatty acids and essential proteins, but no such essential carbs.


Doesn't the keto diet have you eat a small portion of carb? 
It's usually in processed bacon.


----------



## Fix'n it

the real thing about dieting = you can eat anything you want, but not as much as you want(mostly).


----------



## wallmaxx

I’ve never achieved zero carbs. Just extremely reduced. Sugar is the killer for me.


----------



## Fix'n it

i just tried one that had been soaking in the fridge = no good = royal pita


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> i just tried one that had been soaking in the fridge = no good = royal pita


I guess make it a Shock and Awe! Boil one and then put it in cold water and see what you get. Or try ice water.


----------



## rlc3854

Set the eggs on the counter, start water to boil, once water is at a high boil gently set eggs in water, return to full boil for 11 minutes, remove from heat, drain water from pan, run cold water from sink over eggs till cool to touch, crack side of egg and peel off shell. Adding the baking soda also helps. Be should the eggs are covered completely by the water while cooking.


----------



## Nik333

Maybe your eggs are super fresh. But, at $1/dozen, I doubt it.

What you're doing is what they do in Food Science labs. They try different methods, then rate it.
But, different opinions persist.😊
Fess up, those Walmart, shelled & packaged eggs are looking better and better. . . 😆


----------



## Fix'n it

walmart eggs, i would think to be fresh = they go through them. but who am i to say. i had them 3 days.


i would have to be desperate, or rich.


----------



## mathmonger

Fix'n it said:


> ok, please define old.


I dunno. I never tried to rigorously quantify it. That's why I phrased it the way I did:

Eggs that have been sitting around for awhile and I want to use them up before they expire.

If I had to come up with something more concrete, maybe with less than a week before expiration.


----------



## Fix'n it

i had one of the non soaking ones about an hour ago. i had cracked it up somewhat particularly and it pealed much better, not great, but better.


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> walmart eggs, i would think to be fresh = they go through them. but who am i to say. i had them 3 days.
> 
> 
> i would have to be desperate, or rich.


33 cents a cooked, shelled egg? I mean for everyday use, not big parties with deviled eggs.
I'm definately no financial wizard, but, you have to consider the time you've put into these eggs. what is your time worth?

I'm very much a scratch cook, even a snob about it,😆 but, these are an exception..


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> what is your time worth?


a REALLY LOT !!! unfortunately i have yet to convince someone else of that. 
and, no offence, if i made your money, i wouldn't bother either.


----------



## Octane

Def. of old...my eggs in the fridge for 6 months or longer.Maybe I should have boiled them to see how easily they would peel.


----------



## wooleybooger

I buy eggs when they are cheap or free, yes sometimes free with coupon. I've had some so long they dried in the shell but never had any with a spoiled smell. Couple years ago I dehydrated 8 dz. eggs some up to a year past use by date. No bad smells. Depends on frig temp I guess.


----------



## DrSparks1

chandler48 said:


> Put your eggs in a pan with cold water. Turn the burner on high, add a pinch or two of baking soda, and bring to a boil. Let the eggs sit in the hot water for 10 minutes. Pour off the hot water and immerse the eggs in cold water (I boost mine with a little crushed ice). Something with the baking soda causes the shells to peel off easier.


Dude no way. Baking soda? I'm going to try that. BTW, eggs are nature's perfect food!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Nik333 said:


> 33 cents a cooked, shelled egg? I mean for everyday use, not big parties with deviled eggs.
> I'm definately no financial wizard, but, you have to consider the time you've put into these eggs. what is your time worth?
> 
> I'm very much a scratch cook, even a snob about it, but, these are an exception..


I get paid $40-250 per hour, depending on the job. So an hour to make some eggs would be a loss for me.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

wooleybooger said:


> I buy eggs when they are cheap or free, yes sometimes free with coupon. I've had some so long they dried in the shell but never had any with a spoiled smell. Couple years ago I dehydrated 8 dz. eggs some up to a year past use by date. No bad smells. Depends on frig temp I guess.


Watch out for dehydrated products. Oxidation and free radicals and all...

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Octane said:


> Def. of old...my eggs in the fridge for 6 months or longer.Maybe I should have boiled them to see how easily they would peel.


It's amazing how long eggs are good for isn't it?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

I think shocking in ice water is what really does it. Creates condensation between the membrane and shell and loosens things up

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Nik333 said:


> "One of the most frequently quoted peeling tips is that old eggs are easier to peel than fresh ones. It turns out this particular tip has some truth!
> Harold McGee in _On Food and Cooking_ explains that the white albumen in a fresh eggs has a low relatively low (ie, acidic) pH level. When cooked, these fresh egg whites bond more strongly to the inner shell membrane than it does to itself. As an egg sits in refrigeration for several days, the pH of the white albumen increases and the hard cooked eggs become much easier to peel.
> If you get a sudden craving for egg salad and only have fresh eggs in the fridge, McGee suggests adding a half teaspoon of baking soda to the water to raise its pH and also cooking the eggs slightly longer to give the whites time to set firmly. The only downside is that this can make the eggs taste more sulfuric."
> thekitchen.com


I think over cooking contributes the most to the sulfer smell 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Fix'n it said:


> i can have ice water, but i am asking if that is what is needed = perhaps the thermal shock is what does it, idk.


It really is. I've boiled precisely 2,343,233 eggs in my lifetime, 75% of those in the past 2 years. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Nik333 said:


> Is that a lot?
> $0.33 per egg with the bigger package.
> 
> If something is too much trouble, I find I don't do it.
> (and I'm a Home Economist by education. Shameful.)


Pre peeled boiled eggs have no flavor. Like eating a blob of rubber 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

wallmaxx said:


> My wife cooks 32 eggs at a time in the Insta-pot. Takes only a few minutes. Then she uses tongs to move them into ice water.
> They peel easy and she stores them peeled in a Tupperware container for use through the week. She also deep fries bacon in beef tallow....then keeps that sorted into small-portion ziploc bags in the fridge.....mmmmmmmm....cold bacon is good!
> 
> Best to you on your keto diet. Carnivore (zero carbs) ended my diabetes and dropped serious weight for me. No bread, rice, or pasta sucks. But I'm having ribeye tonight and salmon or burgers on other nights.


Good for you. But there's always another thing that can kill you...that being the curing salts they use in bacon and other salted meats. Not the end of the world, just eat in moderation. And try uncured bacon! It's sooo good.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Fix'n it said:


> the real thing about dieting = you can eat anything you want, but not as much as you want(mostly).


That's terrible advice. If strychnine or arsenic were on your plate, how much would you consume in moderation? 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix'n it

DrSparks1 said:


> That's terrible advice. If strychnine or arsenic were on your plate, how much would you consume in moderation?


that is some of the most accurate advice ever given < fact. 

for one thing, those are not foods. but i get your point.

arsenic 10ppb. we all eat arsenic every day.


*Is strychnine new to the doping world?*
Hardly. When it comes to doping, strychnine is kicking it old school. In fact, historians attribute the very first recorded instance of drug use at the Olympics to strychnine. At the 1904 Olympics, held in St. Louis, Missouri, Thomas Hicks won the marathon with a little help from strychnine, egg whites and brandy, given to him by his trainer.


touché


----------



## waltermitty

I steam my eggs. I don't buy yet again, another new contraption. Just an inch of water
in a pot with a veggie basket above where I placed the eggs. Cover with lid. The 
theory is that the steam permeates the shell and helps loosen the membrane. I've only
begun doing this a few weeks ago...and so far, all with success but I'm still experimenting
with differently sourced eggs.


----------



## jayhanig

Fix'n it said:


> ok, please define old.


About using baking soda: I've tried it and found it affected the taste of the boiled eggs enough that I noticed it right away. I won't bother with that again. It's not awful but it is there.


----------



## jayhanig

DrSparks1 said:


> I think over cooking contributes the most to the sulfer smell
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I have read the same thing and believe it to be true.


----------



## RonArt

After trying a bunch of things, I found that a 1-egg double boiler works best. Put 75ml (just a little less than 1/3 cup) of water in the bottom part, and some oil (or none) in the top part. 

My doc said to ditch the egg yolk, so I crack the egg, pour it into the upper part of the double boiler, squeeze a clean soda bottle and place its mouth over the yolk, release it and watch the egg yolk get sucked into the bottle. After dumping the egg yolk and rinsing the bottle, I turn on the electric "hob" on High until the water boils, THEN I place the top part on the bottom part, and finally place the lid with a hole over the top part, start the timer set to 18 minutes, and turn the power to the hob off. 

This is the most efficient way to make a perfect hard boiled egg every time.


----------



## wraiththe

I do ok with the egss:
Bring to a boil and cook for @6 -6.5 mintutes: I like mine an orange gold color, tastes better.
Immediately drain off while adding cold water and let cold water circulate for a 1-3 min.
add salt to the water and crack all the shells. (pop on top and bottom then roll lightly to crack it up.)
Let sit for a few then peel under the faucet with a light flow of water. The water gets under the membrane and makes it easier to come apart.
*** If you push down with your right thumb just ahead of where you are peeling off with your left hand, it kind of raises the shell and membrane off the egg a little... (kind of like a see saw or wedge) and often the shell and membrane just lifts right off.
Of all things I have tried this tends to work the best. It is the membrane that makes it hard to get the shell off when it sticks to the egg. I believe the salt helps shrink it and the water gets between the membrane and the egg.
I was on Keto until I started having kidney problems. It is not for everyone.


----------



## tinedog

Fix'n it said:


> i am trying to be more keto. so i have boiled some eggs. now, to peel them = what a ROYAL PITA !!! it is like picking 1000 little pieces off, and that is if the egg doesn't rip all to hell.
> 
> when i was younger i remember having boiled eggs, and the shells came off real easy. so, we are not doing something right.
> 
> thanx


----------



## Scotm

Herring Impaired said:


> I've been hard cooking eggs in my Instant Pot, they peel easy every time.....


Absolutely, cook for 5 minutes, plunge into cold tap water, then off to the refrigerator. Perfectly cooked (no dark ring around the yolks) AND always peel without issues.


----------



## TechLauren

Put boiled egg in a jar with some water and shake. Takes a moment and comes out clean. You can buy a jar for this for $20-30 but I used a heavy glass jar from olives that I ran through the dishwasher. You can find youtube videos showing this. It really works!


----------



## Mff Dvr

Fix'n it said:


> thanx. we did the cold water thing, but didn't crack em up. do you think i can crack and soak them now ? been about 1/2 hour


I have an idea. After cracking the already hardboiled, stuck to the shell eggs; try soaking them in salt water for 45 minutes. If the water is too cold the salt may not dissolve (idk), I know thats what happens with sugar... If my idea works, the salt water outside the egg will try to equalize the saltiness with the less salty water on the inside of the egg, hopefully separating the egg from the shell in the process.
good luck


----------



## Fix'n it

tinedog said:


>


i watched a bunch of those vids, nothing worked, but i didn't see that one. i will try it.


----------



## Fix'n it

tinedog said:


>


just tried that, made it worse, egg is in the trash.


----------



## Fix'n it

i'm thinkin my eggs were over cooked. but they taste good.


----------



## Mff Dvr

Fix'n it said:


> just tried that, made it worse, egg is in the trash.


Already stuck to the shell...


----------



## Fix'n it

Mff Dvr said:


> Already stuck to the shell...


yeah, i think overdone. btw, i like your name there, lol. i used to go by cptlkr, lol.


----------



## evermod

Not one mention of vinegar? Don't know the chemistry behind it or the specific amount but my mom would add "some" vinegar to the boiling water and I NEVER recall EVER having any difficulties with egg-peeling.


----------



## Fix'n it

my wife just said = put eggs in pan with water, when water boils, 12 mins. and says "my tv people know better than your internet people" lol.


----------



## Nik333

Whodathunk this would be a viral thread.🤣 It may have 1000 views by the end of today.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned hacksaws and pressure washers! Or the need to buy a new tool!😊


----------



## Mff Dvr

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, i think overdone. btw, i like your name there, lol. i used to go by cptlkr, lol.


Aye, Aye Capt. 
R. Rhodes RIP


----------



## Nik333

First hard boiled egg thread to be moved to CBR. . . 😂


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> First hard boiled egg thread to be moved to CBR. . . 😂


what ?


----------



## Mff Dvr

Nik333 said:


> First hard boiled egg thread to be moved to CBR. . . 😂


Is there a definitive answer on 'how to boil the eggs' so they are easy to peel?


----------



## Nik333

Mff Dvr said:


> Is there a definitive answer on 'how to boil the eggs' so they are easy to peel?





Nik333 said:


> I guess make it a Shock and Awe! Boil one and then put it in cold water and see what you get. Or try ice water.


----------



## samjg1

Fix'n it said:


> i am trying to be more keto. so i have boiled some eggs. now, to peel them = what a ROYAL PITA !!! it is like picking 1000 little pieces off, and that is if the egg doesn't rip all to hell.
> 
> when i was younger i remember having boiled eggs, and the shells came off real easy. so, we are not doing something right.
> 
> thanx


I haven't read all the replies so I'm not sure if this has been suggested before, but this way works all the time. No need for salt, baking soda, vinegar or anything else, just water:

1. Check the eggs for any hairline cracks first. Only use eggs that have no cracks.
2. Bring a pot of water (enough to cover the eggs by about an inch) to a boil.
3. When water comes to a strong boil, add the eggs _gently _(I use a large slotted spoon for this).
4. Lower the heat until just before boiling point.
5. Cook the eggs at that setting for 14-15 minutes. While waiting, fill a large bowl with enough ice water to cover he eggs.
6. When done cooking, gently place the eggs into the ice water for around 15 minutes.

The egg shells will peel off perfectly.


----------



## botany_bill

Fix'n it said:


> i am trying to be more keto. so i have boiled some eggs. now, to peel them = what a ROYAL PITA !!! it is like picking 1000 little pieces off, and that is if the egg doesn't rip all to hell.


Steam them. Uses less heat, water, and time. Then run them under the cold tap for less than a minute. Peel perfectly every time.

To steam, start with a very little water (maybe 1/2") in bottom of pot, cover, and turn on high. Once boiled, place eggs over water in basket, cover, and start timer. I find 13 minutes works nicely for a yolk that's fully cooked but not crumbly dry. My bro uses 15 min. Play around with times to suit.

Other methods - boil, ice bath, etc - work as well, but much more work that's not necessary


----------



## JYL

botany_bill said:


> Steam them. Uses less heat, water, and time. Then run them under the cold tap for less than a minute. Peel perfectly every time.
> 
> To steam, start with a very little water (maybe 1/2") in bottom of pot and turn on high. Once boiled, place eggs over water in basket, cover, and start timer. I find 13 minutes works nicely for a yolk that's fully cooked but not crumbly dry. My bro uses 15 min. Play around with times to suit.
> 
> Other methods - boil, ice bath, etc - work as well, but much more work that's not necessary


Steam is how I do it.

When you have Fresh eggs (like you have your own chicken), there is no way to boil them in water. The only method is steam for 12 or 13 minutes. Cold water and peel them. It work all the time.


----------



## DrSparks1

RonArt said:


> After trying a bunch of things, I found that a 1-egg double boiler works best. Put 75ml (just a little less than 1/3 cup) of water in the bottom part, and some oil (or none) in the top part.
> 
> My doc said to ditch the egg yolk, so I crack the egg, pour it into the upper part of the double boiler, squeeze a clean soda bottle and place its mouth over the yolk, release it and watch the egg yolk get sucked into the bottle. After dumping the egg yolk and rinsing the bottle, I turn on the electric "hob" on High until the water boils, THEN I place the top part on the bottom part, and finally place the lid with a hole over the top part, start the timer set to 18 minutes, and turn the power to the hob off.
> 
> This is the most efficient way to make a perfect hard boiled egg every time.


The yolk has all the nutrients. A lot of doctors still suffer from cholesterophobia. Many, however have lightened up. It is now widely believed that atherosclerosis due to high serum cholesterol levels is due to oxidative stress and inflammation caused by eating excessive sugars and bad oils like sees oils.

The cholesterol itself is not inherently bad, but it can become bad through chemical reactions. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Scotm said:


> Absolutely, cook for 5 minutes, plunge into cold tap water, then off to the refrigerator. Perfectly cooked (no dark ring around the yolks) AND always peel without issues.


Do I put the eggs in after reaching a rolling boil or from the beginning? Whenever I drop eggs in my Dutch oven they always crack [emoji25]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Mff Dvr said:


> I have an idea. After cracking the already hardboiled, stuck to the shell eggs; try soaking them in salt water for 45 minutes. If the water is too cold the salt may not dissolve (idk), I know thats what happens with sugar... If my idea works, the salt water outside the egg will try to equalize the saltiness with the less salty water on the inside of the egg, hopefully separating the egg from the shell in the process.
> good luck


I'm going to try it [emoji854]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

samjg1 said:


> I haven't read all the replies so I'm not sure if this has been suggested before, but this way works all the time. No need for salt, baking soda, vinegar or anything else, just water:
> 
> 1. Check the eggs for any hairline cracks first. Only use eggs that have no cracks.
> 2. Bring a pot of water (enough to cover the eggs by about an inch) to a boil.
> 3. When water comes to a strong boil, add the eggs _gently _(I use a large slotted spoon for this).
> 4. Lower the heat until just before boiling point.
> 5. Cook the eggs at that setting for 14-15 minutes. While waiting, fill a large bowl with enough ice water to cover he eggs.
> 6. When done cooking, gently place the eggs into the ice water for around 15 minutes.
> 
> The egg shells will peel off perfectly.


Answers my previous concerns... problem is my electric burner never gets my water to a vigorous rolling boil [emoji36]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333

DrSparks1 said:


> The yolk has all the nutrients. A lot of doctors still suffer from cholesterophobia. Many, however have lightened up. It is now widely believed that atherosclerosis due to high serum cholesterol levels is do to oxidative stress and inflammation caused by eating excessive sugars and bad oils like sees oils.
> 
> The cholesterol itself is not inherently bad, but it can become bad through chemical reactions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


No, the white of the egg has more protein. It may not have as much protein per weight as the yolk but there is more of the white.


----------



## Nik333

DrSparks1 said:


> The yolk has all the nutrients. A lot of doctors still suffer from cholesterophobia. Many, however have lightened up. It is now widely believed that atherosclerosis due to high serum cholesterol levels is due to oxidative stress and inflammation caused by eating excessive sugars and bad oils like sees oils.
> 
> The cholesterol itself is not inherently bad, but it can become bad through chemical reactions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Be careful, with a title like Dr., about giving medical advice, please.


----------



## DrSparks1

Nik333 said:


> No, the white of the egg has more protein. It may not have as much protein per weight as the yolk but there is more of the white.


Protein is just one nutrient. You need the whole egg to fully benefit. Think about it, and egg has all the building blocks to make a baby chicken, complete with internal organs, bones, skin, Central nervous system and feathers!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1

Nik333 said:


> Be careful, with a title like Dr., about giving medical advice, please.


You mean like Dr Phill? [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333

DrSparks1 said:


> You mean like Dr Phill? [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I think he has Docs behind him.


----------



## otishertz

Age of the eggs! perfect fresh eggs fill their shells almost completely, except for that little
air pocket at one end. As eggs age, moisture transpires out through the shell and the whites and yolk shrink slightly away from the shell. 
Hard boiled 2-week old eggs will peel easier than brand-new eggs (grandma’s trick)..
THAT SAID, they peel much easier in a bowl of water OR running water, because the water
gets between whites and shell and breaks
the surface tension that makes the shell
bits stick to the whites. 
Doesn’t need to be iced (cold hurts MY old fingers), room temp or warm is fine. 
You can boil/simmer eggs for 10,20,30 minutes (i forgot and did them about 60 min..) 
Makes no difference. 
The aged egg thing happens because if the eggs weren’t eaten, grandma figured it was
good to use them for something rather than let ‘em go bad. NO need for baking soda or vinegar or salted water.. That’s all just old habits.
It’s a little less messy if you use an
egg piercer, top of each egg, to let the air bubble escape in the boiling water, but
i can’t ever FIND that thing when i want it. 
Sometimes that bubble is on the other end or on the side, and egg white spews out thru the 
pinhole into the boiling water.


----------



## Nik333

1000!


----------



## rjniles

otishertz said:


> You can boil/simmer eggs for 10,20,30 minutes (i forgot and did them about 60 min..)
> Makes no difference.


Disagree on this point, if you over cook the eggs develop a green hue around the yolk. Doesn't hurt anything but is unattractive.


----------



## Fix'n it

i just tried one of the last few = royal pita = in the trash.

i'm not giving up


#100 ! lol


----------



## Nik333

rjniles said:


> Disagree on this point, if you over cook the eggs develop a green hue around the yolk. Doesn't hurt anything but is unattractive.


Iron








How to Avoid a Green Ring on Hard-Boiled Egg Yolks


Perhaps you've hard-cooked an egg only to discover a green ring around the yolk when you crack it open. Here's what happened and what you can do to avoid it: A greenish-gray ring may appear around a hard-cooked egg yolk. It's unattractive, but not harmful. The ring is caused by a chemical...




food.unl.edu


----------



## Joeywhat

rjniles said:


> Disagree on this point, if you over cook the eggs develop a green hue around the yolk. Doesn't hurt anything but is unattractive.


It hurts the taste and texture for sure. Like eating a burger that's been grilled for 45 minutes. 

I can't possibly imagine eating an egg that's been boiled for an hour, I usually don't like them north of 10 minutes...


----------



## Fix'n it

i bought a steamer thingy. i will try it the next time its cool enough outside.


----------



## botany_bill

DrSparks1 said:


> The yolk has all the nutrients. A lot of doctors still suffer from cholesterophobia. Many, however have lightened up. It is now widely believed that atherosclerosis due to high serum cholesterol levels is due to oxidative stress and inflammation caused by eating excessive sugars and bad oils like sees oils.
> 
> The cholesterol itself is not inherently bad, but it can become bad through chemical reactions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Hear! Hear! And we get very little cholesterol from our diet. Most of it is made by our bodies. It has a good purpose. It lines arteries to protect us from inflammation, as you noted, which is caused by bad diet.


----------



## Mff Dvr

Nik333 said:


> I think he has Docs behind him.


If Docs means documents, then no he does not. What he does have is an honorary doctorate from an institution most have never heard of. I feel that he is very judgemental, and he makes his fortune royally humiliating people on TV. If he had a medical license (I don't see how he could), I'd like to think that a medical licensing board would seriously consider pulling it, based on the harm he does to people on stage or that he might do.
I know there are a great big bunch of Dr Phil fans in this world, I'm not judging; but if anyone thinks Dr P is a medically licensed, mental health doctor, then I think everyone should know, he just another squirrel tryin to get a nut...


----------



## Nik333

Docs = Doctors, MDs

😄 This is the, um, most unique hardboiled egg thread I have ever seen. Google the title and the videos only have 1/4 the views if that! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fix'n it

Mff Dvr said:


> but if anyone thinks Dr P is a medically licensed, mental health doctor,


oh, you can bet there are LOTS of sheep that believe he is.

and what about Dr jill biden ? i remember hearing that she is not, or very little, a Dr


----------



## Fix'n it

winner winner chicken diner !!!!

i just steamed 1 week old eggs, 13 mins, and just had one. they peeled pretty darn good. and the yoke was almost a pleasure to eat, usually i just chock down haalf of it.


----------



## Alix Healy

Great, you've succeeded with peeling 😆 I had also one tip-
I boil eggs only 1 minute!!! Then I leave them in hot water for another 10 min, and then everything as usual - cold water for 10 min and peel them.


----------



## Mff Dvr

Alix Healy said:


> Great, you've succeeded with peeling 😆 I had also one tip-
> I boil eggs only 1 minute!!! Then I leave them in hot water for another 10 min, and then everything as usual - cold water for 10 min and peel them.


boil water then add?


----------



## Alix Healy

Mff Dvr said:


> boil water then add?


No no, put eggs into cold water, bring to boil and simmer for another minute, then turn on the heater and leave eggs in hot water for ten minutes.


----------



## tinedog

Fix'n it said:


> my wife just said = put eggs in pan with water, when water boils, 12 mins. and says "my tv people know better than your internet people" lol.


Eggs have changed. They used to have thick shells that peeled easily, now they are paper thin, and stick like glue. The glass full of water works for me every time, it is still a bit messy, but it shatters the shell, & breaks the membrane, allowing the shell to be slid off, or at least picked off. A drop or 2 of cooking oil in the water makes it easier, but not usually enough to make that part of my normal method. I will if the eggs are a particularly difficult batch.


----------



## Nik333

111 comments & 2K views? 🤣


----------



## jeffnc

Here's what Julia Child says, for getting off shells when all else fails. It relies on the fact that when things get hot they expand, and when they get cold they shrink.

Boil your eggs. At this point the egg has expanded and the shell has expanded with it. Then put them in ice cold water (a lot of ice, some water) until they're cold. At this point the egg has contracted and the shell has contracted. Now, dip them in hot water for 5-10 seconds. Now the shell has expanded, but the egg inside has not.

This will make an average egg easy to peel. It will make a difficult egg at least average to peel.


----------



## Toxictom

If you have an Insta-Pot cook the eggs in it. The shells just slide off and the age of the eggs doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Javaid

Fix'n it said:


> i am trying to be more keto. so i have boiled some eggs. now, to peel them = what a ROYAL PITA !!! it is like picking 1000 little pieces off, and that is if the egg doesn't rip all to hell.
> 
> when i was younger i remember having boiled eggs, and the shells came off real easy. so, we are not doing something right.
> 
> thanx


Try this- hit the egg on a solid surface from pointed side of the egg (if you notice one side of the egg is more pointed than the other) the pointed side has the air sac and by breaking it first there will be a gap between the egg surface and the film attached to the eggs shell. Then tap it on all the sides, try peeling now and let me know. It works for me, I am on keto as well.


----------



## Fix'n it

Javaid said:


> Try this- hit the egg on a solid surface from pointed side of the egg (if you notice one side of the egg is more pointed than the other) the pointed side has the air sac and by breaking it first there will be a gap between the egg surface and the film attached to the eggs shell. Then tap it on all the sides, try peeling now and let me know. It works for me, I am on keto as well.


Welcome to the forum  . i figured it out. but i have not made any in a while.


----------



## Nik333

😊


Javaid said:


> Try this- hit the egg on a solid surface from pointed side of the egg (if you notice one side of the egg is more pointed than the other) the pointed side has the air sac and by breaking it first there will be a gap between the egg surface and the film attached to the eggs shell. Then tap it on all the sides, try peeling now and let me know. It works for me, I am on keto as well.


Raw or cooked?


----------

